# Angels



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I kind of want something unique in my 38g other than my African Butterfly and I was wondering if my tank would be alright for maybe a pair or two of small angels. The fish I have in that tank are in my sig, thanks.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I would'nt recommend Angels because Barbs and some tetras are known fin nippers and the long fins on Angels end up getting ripped apart causing infections followed by death usually.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Well I'm glad I didn't go get them today before I read your post. I had them before, but I was INCREDIBLY stupid adding them to a tank with 4 pink cons. Such a rookie mistake...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

you need to get schools for you hneon tetra and cherry barbs not get new fish!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

I believe your tank is full as it is (well if you add more to the schools). Angels would work with the fish you have (except maybe the Betta), but you don't have room. 

Cherry barbs are not nippy IME and are actually good fish to keep with Angels.  

I would add a couple more Cherries, a couple more Harlequins, and a couple more cories of each type.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

yea i believe you are right. i was planning on getting some more neons and possibly more cherry barbs, but as for the rasboras, i plan to breed them rather than buy more so i can get the feel of breeding and getting new fish w/o the cost =P. if i can find some different species of cories i'll buy some more definitely.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Deffinetly the barb's are huge fin nippers. Mine just killed a 3 dollar fancy guppy.  I was away for 3 hours and I came back and there was a clear skeloton with a bite in his head floating around. (Probably from the loach) I was quite sad because my guppy was gonna get his new girlfriend the same day and make me lot's of feeder guppy's.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

It was most likely your Tiger Barbs, which are known fin nippers. Not all barbs nip though. I have 3 Cherries and they mainly keep to themselves. They used to live with a Betta and a Gourami at 2 different times and never nipped either.


----------



## davedudeman (Jun 25, 2007)

You'd also need several angels so the strongest one won't make the others miserable.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

yea im completely over angels right now

im planning on getting a few more cories, and possibly one more blue jack, if i can find some more =(


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

You guys are all over looking the Jack, Jacks & angels definitely DO NOT mix. 
I have raised angels for over 30 years, and have experimented with what goes with them. Cherry barbs are fine, they do fine with them as long as it is a larger tank and lots of plants. A 39 gal is in no way large enough for more then 2 angels and all you have in there (not counting the Jack) so I'm glad to hear that you have decided against them for now. Personally, I would get another Jack of the opposite sex, if not as they mature you will have a serious battle on your hands, and try to get one that is as close as possible to the same size. Then take the current Jack out rearrange the furniture, and put both in at the same time.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't think a Jack in a 38 gal community tank is a good idea.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

SueM said:


> I would get another Jack of the opposite sex, if not as they mature you will have a serious battle on your hands, and try to get one that is as close as possible to the same size. Then take the current Jack out rearrange the furniture, and put both in at the same time.


So the reason for adding both at the same time would be for territory reasons correct? Since if i did happen to do that, there could be a possibility of tormenting from my present one. This is definitely off the topic, im sorry for that. The only other fish i plan on getting anyway is another blue jack hopefully of the opposite sex.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

exactly


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i have a 10g breeder that i plan on using soon, could i instead put my blue jack in there for a little while until i get a new one, then transfer him over?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

That totally depends on how big the Jack is, if its an adult I wouldn't. You really only need to take him out for a short period, say over night, or the afternoon. Also blue Jacks can be pretty touchy, so when you set up the "temp" tank, use all water from the 38.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

hes only about an inch long right now, maybe ill just rearrange the tank since it sounds alot easier than emptying my breeder and adding water from my 38g.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

the agressiveness of a blue jack is NOTHING like one of a standard jack IME. i had a blue jack with angels (in a much...MUCH larger tank) that did fine. but, in your tank i wouldnt recommend them for all the other above reasons. and i wouldnt recommend another jack until you are sure you have another tank to move them into . as said they are sensitive, most blue jacks randomly die in the 3-4 inch range, but it seems once over that mark they do ok. 

My suggestions for your tank would be as follows:
Move the jack to a larger tank, swap plecos for a smaller species (assuming thats the butterfly im thinking of and NOT the true one) such as a bristlenose, remove either the cherry barb, or one of the tetra species, and then add to the other groups to make some nice schools. finish off with a few more cories and call it good


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

so if i remove only the barb, i should be able to maximize neon or harlequin schools? and cory shoals?


----------

